# TruVativ Rouleur Carbon Aerobar...Where?



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

Being the SRAM ***** that I am, I would love a TruVativ Rouleur Carbon Aerobar on my Klein that I am building. Unfortunately, it appears as though the bar was discontinued last year; no online shop appears to have any left. Has anyone any idea where I might pick-up a set? I have searched and searched. FYI, I need a 42cm. Better yet, does anyone have a set they are looking to sell or trade? I would be happy to trade most any other dropbar for these.


----------

